# Feeding Issues



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

I'm running into an issue where I'm feeding my babies every other day and they still go past the prescribed 3 minute time period. I have heard that you can space feedings out to a couple a week but I'm too afraid to do that. So far I've been feeding them tilapia, cucumbers, the occasional round steak and some blue gill/largemouth bass or whatever seasonal freshwater catch I can bring in...any ideas?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

How big are the fish and what is your tank temp? Are they attacking and trying to eat one another?

The smaller they are and higher the temp, the more frequently they should be fed.


----------



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

On average they're about 4.5 in. (11.43cm) to 6 in. (15.24cm), no ones attacking one another and I keep the tank between 79 and 82 degrees Fahrenheit.



Ægir said:


> How big are the fish and what is your tank temp? Are they attacking and trying to eat one another?
> 
> The smaller they are and higher the temp, the more frequently they should be fed.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

When you say going past 3 min... are you talking about them not eating the food, or them still wanting to eat if you keep putting in more food?


----------



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

When I put food in, it takes longer than 3 minutes for them to eat it. I feed them a tilapia filet and they'll eat it all but it takes them more than 3 minutes to finish it. I've read that the rule of thumb should be 3 minutes for a feeding from start to finish. I'm not trying to overfeed them...they don't want more, it takes them a while and I'm thinking of scaling back a bit.



Ægir said:


> When you say going past 3 min... are you talking about them not eating the food, or them still wanting to eat if you keep putting in more food?


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

As long as theres not food left over thats decaying, not an issue.

That rule is mostly to prevent people from leaving food in the tank... if it takes them 10 min, thats totally fine


----------



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

Any ideas for veggies? I think they're starting to get bored of cucumber slices.



Ægir said:


> As long as theres not food left over thats decaying, not an issue.
> 
> That rule is mostly to prevent people from leaving food in the tank... if it takes them 10 min, thats totally fine


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

I would feed a good pellet, has everything you need in one easy to serve package... I use Hikari in the red bag, but there are other options.


----------



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

Got a picture? I'll Google it also but any help is appreciated...thank you!



Ægir said:


> I would feed a good pellet, has everything you need in one easy to serve package... I use Hikari in the red bag, but there are other options.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

These: Clicky


----------



## Bmax (May 15, 2016)

I'll try these, thanks!



Ægir said:


> These: Clicky


----------

